# Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?



## Köfi83 (4. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich schreibe hier weil ich über Fuerte nicht wirklich viel gefunden habe und wollte wissen ob jemand nächstes Jahr auf Fuerte ist.
Eventuell könnte man mal zusammen zum spinnfischen los.
Ich selbst werde Anfang Mai dort sein für 2 Wochen bei Costa calma sein und möchte auch das ein oderbandere mal angeln gehen.

Ansonsten bin ich über jeden tip dankbar, Spots, Köder, Guiding die man vor Ort buchen kann, Kontakte fürs angeln vor Ort etc.

Wäre klasse wenn sich der ein oder andere melden würde.

Gruß Mario


----------



## *luckyluke* (6. November 2017)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Kann dir leider nur Tipps für Gran Canaria geben.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*



*luckyluke* schrieb:


> Kann dir leider nur Tipps für Gran Canaria geben.



Waren 2017 dort.
Vom Ufer gibt es eher wenige verlockende Stellen, die mich gereizt hätten.
Wobei von Morro Jable aus, Bootsangeln angeboten wird. 

Uns hat es Spaß gemacht und wir haben auch ganz gut gefangen, wenn auch nichts über 5-6 Kg, meistens werden das Fische von unter 1 Kg gewesen sein. Wobei das Boot eben zum Angelplatz hin und zurück schleppt und dann Driftfischen machte.
Die Ausrüstung war gut, die 3.Mann Besatzung freundlich und hilfsbereit. Der Preis inklusive der Abholung durch den Skipper von 100 € ist wohl auch völlig o.K.
Ich bin nicht gut in Fremdsprachen, wobei Ich von Niemanden im Ausland Deutschkenntnisse erwarte.
Aber Fischverrückte erkennen sich und verstehen sich einfach ...:m
(In diesem Fall zeigte der Skipper auf einen Kleinfischschwarm den Er am der Oberfläche entdeckte und dann ansteuerte. Natürlich hatten wir den da auch schon selbst entdeckt und grinsten uns nur an.
Das ist mir nun schon mehrmals bewusst geworden, stellen die Skipper fest, keine reinen Urlaubsangler an Bord zu haben, wird es richtig locker untereinander.
Sie wollen halt Fische fangen um sie dann zu verkaufen, das ist ja der Unterschied zum "Hochseeangeln" in Deutschland wo der Skipper von guten Fängen wenig hat.
(Wobei sie sich dort aber auch wirklich bemühten das alle Fische fingen) Vor allem Meine Freundin werden da viele zunächst falsch einordnen. Wobei Sie es ist, welche im Urlaub so etwas wie Bootsangeln vorantreibt oder (ich ahne) die Urlaubsziele entsprechend wählt.

War Super, und wie man bei Ebay schreiben würde, jederzeit und gern wieder.


----------



## Köfi83 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Hallo zusammen,

 also Urlaub für 2018 ist gebucht und dank FB und Internet bin ich auch schon eine ganze Ecke weiter gekommen.

 Also 30.04. geht es mit Familie los, werden in Costa Calma sein.

 Angeblich soll da einiges gehen auch wenn sich die Fänge hier im Board in grenzen hielten.
 Der Laden Gone Fishing gibt zum Beispiel vor Ort Auskünfte über Köder und Spots.

 Ich habe das Glück einen Guide gefunden zu haben den ich auch testen werde, weil mir das Grundangeln vom Boot nicht viel Spaß bereitet.
 Ansonsten wäre ich alleine los gezogen.
 Und Fische direkt vom Boot anwerfen habe ich dort jetzt noch nicht wirklich was von gelesen.

 Werde euch nächstes Jahr berichten.

 Mario


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2017)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Du bist an der Ostküste, auf die Sandstrände da ziehen nachts große Rochen zum Fressen. Brandungsgerät, starke Vorfächer, Rochen haben so 'ne Art Mahlzähne, nicht unter 80/90er HM bzw. derbes Stahvorfach, Sardine/Makrele o.ä. angeködert und raus damit!#h


----------



## Köfi83 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Hi Danke für den Tipp aber am Strand ist angeln normal verboten und ne, rochen muss nicht sein.

 Und ich geh Spinnfischen nicht ansitzen 

 Wenn einer noch Infos los werden will gerne hier oder per PN.
 Ansonsten erfahrt ihr mehr im nächsten Jahr.

 Mario


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Servus,

 Forte direkt kann ich dir nicht helfen. Aber bischen was zum Spinnfischen. Als Urlaubsangler ist man froh wenn überhaupt was geht. Da kann man sich schon nen Ast werfen. Sieht alles sehr flach und sandig dort aus. Je nachdem wie mobil du da bist - Struktur und/oder tiefes Wasser suchen.


----------



## hans albers (14. November 2017)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

moin


wenn es nicht zuviel gerödel ist,
kann man sich auch einigermassen günstig nen roller mieten. 
vorteil dabei ist, das man auch kleinere sandpisten/ wege
ans meer findet, bzw. befahren kann.

(war bei mir so auf la palma)


----------



## Köfi83 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Danke Für die Tips, die Ecke am Zipfel, Leuchtturm hätte ich mir sowieso anschauen wollen danke :m
Und an Roller hab ich auch schon gedacht, werde euch definitiv im Mai darüber Bericht erstatten

Mario


----------



## hans albers (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

naja, dann vielleicht nicht gerade zum leuchtturm.

bei mir war es, wie gesagt, auf la palma,
und die mega staub-pisten hab ich auch gemieden.

aber schöne plätzchen gefunden.


----------



## Köfi83 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Ja mal schauen, wie gesagt wenn das mit dem Guide funktioniert bin ich sowieso 3 mal mit dem Guide unterwegs und der holt mich dann immer ab


----------



## hans albers (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*



> in ich sowieso 3 mal mit dem Guide unterwegs und der holt mich dann immer ab




....#6


----------



## ritschwumm (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Hallo Mario,
Wir fahren schon Jahre nach Fuerte in den Ort Caleta de Fuste (ca. 12km vom Flughafen, südwärts entfernt, liegt ungefähr in der Mitte von Fuerte, an der Afrika zugewandten Seite).
Dort hast Du zum Spinnfischen ideale Bedingungen. Die Landspitze (vom Hafen aus gesehen Links zum Flughafen ist ideal für Sierras, Barrakudas, Hornhechte etc. und lässt sich gut mit dem Auto erreichen (geteerte Strassen). Hier fische ich gerne mit 12-15cm langen schlanken Minnows an 20er geflochtener mit 1,5m langem 60er FC als Vorfach. Ohne das FC kein Biss, bei glattem Wasser auch kein Biss. Scheint wohl das klare Wasser dran Schuld zu sein. 
Mit Laufpose (auf 5m) und Garnelenstücken wird es auch nie langweilig.
Meine andere bevorzugte Strecke (bei Ebbe) ist von Caleta aus Richtung Süden bis zur Salinas del carmen. Dort hast Du ne Kante die ca. 40m abfällt. Hier auch wieder Sierras und kleine Barrakudas.
Da ich meist im Feb/Mrz fahren, kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen was sich da so im Mai herum treibt #d
Angeblich kleine Thune mit 3-4 Kg, wenn man dem worldfishing Forum glauben schenken will.
Nen Angelladen und Guide gibt es in Caleta auch. Unter Gonefishing findest Du dort Aram (Inhaber, ist ein netter Kerl) der versorgt einen immer mit guten Tipps.
Gruss und Viel Erfolg #6


----------



## Köfi83 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

So Leute Montag geht es los, werde danach kurz berichten ob es ich gelohnt hat.

Grüße Mario


----------



## mike01 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

und.... Wie wars#h


----------



## dieangeln (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Was ging auf Fuerte?


----------



## Köfi83 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

So dann will ich mal von meinen 2 Tagen angeln berichten.

Also es ging direkt am 2. Tag los, wir führen Richtung Leuchtturm. Man oh Mann was eine Fahrerei, Straße kann man das nicht nennen.

Wir haben an diesem Tag dort komplett an der Küste gefischt. Leider mit mäßigem Erfolg. 
Als ich nach Stunden des Werfens schon keine Lust mehr hatte, auf einmal vom Guide die Rute krum|bigeyes er stand nur da und schaute zu wie die Schnur von der Rolle saust. 5 sek später Fisch weg, Schnur ab, an den Steinen gekappt.. ..#q das war an dem Tag das spektakülärste. Ich geknickt Guide geknickt und auch direkt erwähnt das man normal viel mehr fängt und das ein scheiß Tag ist, typisch wenn ich angeln gehe.

2 Tag 7:00 Abfahrt, diesmal nach Ajui.
Dort angekommen und nach einigen Minuten Fußmarsch endlich am Wasser, also eine Bergziege ist dreck, wir sind da Felsen runter geklettert, da geht kein normaler Touri runter|bigeyes|bigeyes

Heute weniger Wind weniger Wellen, gute Bedingungen meinte Roberto.
Also los gings ein Abwurf nach dem nächsten, Jiggs, minnows, und Topwaterköder immer im Wechsel. Nix tut sich#q oh man dachte ich das wird nix mehr.

Dann wieder Köderwechsel auf den Erfolgsköder (Needle Stick) von Haramis Kalfar von Gran Canaria, extra importieren lassen
Wurf für Wurf, und immer schön mit Schlägen in die Rute und Tempo eingeholt.
Ich schaute immer an der Oberfläche wann ich den Köder sehe, ah da ist er, plötzlich platsch an der Oberfläche und die Rolle schreit|bigeyes der Guide gleich total nervös aber auch happy. 
Ich konnte am Anfang erstmal gar nix machen außer zusehen wie Schnur genommen wird. 
Nach einigen Metern weniger auf der Rolle erhöhte ich den Druck und drehte die Bremse mehr zu. Meter für Meter pumpte ich den Fisch ran zwischendurch immer wieder Fluchten.

Dann sah ich ihn kurz, konnte ihn aber nicht erkennen. Dann macht er nochmal Druck und ab in die Tiefe.
Der Guide schon be careful the Rocks........
Super dachte ich, konnte gar nix dagegen machen, also Druck weiter erhöht und gepumpt, auf den Steinen hin und her gesprungen, Wellen waren dann auch wieder höher;+

Irgendwie hab ich es geschafft und ihn wieder an die Oberfläche bekommen, dann war der Spuk auch zu Ende. Ich sah den Fisch und dann auch noch den den ich mir gewünscht hatte
Roberto landete ihn mit der Hand.
Leute man war ich happy mein erster Spinnfischen Fisch am Atlantik und dann auch noch 4-5Kg schwer.

Danach ging Leider nix mehr aber der eine hat alle Strapazen entschädigt.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Köfi83 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Na wer erkennt ihn:g


----------



## Köfi83 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Warum steht das Bild auf dem Kopf?
Kann mir da einer helfen


----------



## Kami One (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Petri zum Bonito!!!


----------



## Wollebre (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> Warum steht das Bild auf dem Kopf?
> Kann mir da einer helfen



hast wohl falsch herum gestanden


----------



## Krallblei (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Schöner Bonito. Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Köfi83 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jemand 2018 auf Fuerteventura?*

Danke, der war auf all fälle Meeegggga


----------

